# PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe



## Icetea_lemon (15. November 2012)

*PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Hi, seit kurzem angemeldet und schon brauch ich eure Hilfe ;D Doch erst einmal ein herzliches Hallöchen an alle Benutzer!
Doch jetzt zum Wesentlichen:
ich bin in dieser "Branche" noch ein Frischling, und daher informiere ich mich besser erst einmal und hole mir Tipps von Könnern ;D
Ich stelle mir nen schönen, meinem Budget entsprechenden Gamer PC zusammen, kein High-End gerät, aber er soll schon ein bisschen was herbringen 
In meinem Besitz befinden sich momentan folgende Komponenten:

Mainboard: Asus P8p67
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB Corsair Vengeance RAM DDR3

Alles andere fehlt noch, da ich mich dafür lieber von Profis beraten lasse.
Das heisst folgende Sachen fehlen noch:

Prozessor
Grafikkarte
Netzteil
Kühler
Festplatte

Falls Ich doch noch was vergessen hab bitte sagen 
Habe noch ein Budget von 900 CHF (~750 Euro)
Mehr hab ich leider nicht zur Verfügung, ich spiele Sachen die in Richtung WOW oder 4Story gehen, und wie schon gesagt, brauch ich für diese Spiele meiner Meinung nach kein wasweissich für einen Computer. Benötige auch keine riesige Festplatte.

Auf gute Zusammenarbeit ;D

Gruss

Icetea


----------



## Softy (15. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Ich nehme an, Du willst übertakten? Weißt Du zufällig, welche BIOS Version auf dem Board ist? Denn mit einem aktuellen BIOS könntest Du eine IvyBridge CPU einbauen, z.B. den Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed. Ansonsten müsstest Du zu Sandy greifen: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed

Welcher RAM ist das genau? Der mit Heatspreadern oder der "flache"? Die Info ist wichtig für die Wahl des CPU-Kühlers.

Rest:

HDD: Seagate F3 1000GB 
 NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 oder  be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 
 Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 
Kühler: kommt auf den RAM an.
Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC, 2GB GDDR5 
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk


----------



## Icetea_lemon (15. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Übertakten habe ich vor.
Welches BIOS drauf ist weiss ich leider nicht, da ich sie ja noch nicht benutzen kann, da so viele Komponenten noch fehlen.
Die Rams haben Heatspreader, sind nicht die flachen.
Und mal so ne Frage am Rande: Wieso i5 Prozessoren und nicht i7?
Gruss

Icetea


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Das ist schlecht denn die hohen RAMs haben das Dilemma dass du da keinen Tower Kühler verbauen kannst. 
Entweder also kompakte Wasserkühlung kaufen oder RAM tauschen.


----------



## Softy (15. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Dann brauchst Du einen relativ schmalen Kühler, z.B. den Thermalright True Spirit 120 Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder http://geizhals.at/de/660162


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. November 2012)

Oder nen be quiet shadow rock topflow sr1 
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=52911&agid=669&pvid=1198y4o3br_h9jxl3tc&ref=105


----------



## Icetea_lemon (15. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

So, mal alles nachgeschaut und alles gefunden zu einem Gesamtpreis von 763 CHF, und mit dem Übertakten werd ich schauen je nach Temperatur usw.
Freue mich schon das Ding auszuprobieren 
Vielenvielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten! Und falls der Kühler doch nicht reicht hol ich mir andere Rams und die Sache ist gegessen.
SandyBridge-Prozessor sollte reichen, ansonsten kann ich ja immer noch umsteigen ;D

Super Forum!

Vielen Dank 

Gruss

Icetea


----------



## Johnny_Bravo (16. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Du könntest dir statt einer Radeon HD 7870 eine 7950 (z.B. von Gigabyte oder Asus) zulegen und womöglich noch eine SSD, wenn es dein Budget erlaubt. Sonst ist die Konfig OK.


----------



## Softy (16. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Beim Shinobi ist meist nur 1 Gehäuselüfter dabei (bei der "Core" Variante ist gar kein Lüfter dabei). 

2 Gehäuselüfter  sollten es aber schon sein, daher würde ich 1-2 Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm einbauen.

Ansonsten viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner


----------



## Icetea_lemon (16. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Hi, @Johnny_Bravo: Graka werd ich noch schauen welche das passt, aber was genau meinst du mit SSD? Könntest du mir da auch etwas  empfehlen? 
Danke für die Antworten.

Gruss

Icetea


----------



## Softy (16. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

SSD würde ich die Samsung SSD 830 in der gewünschten Größe nehmen. Schnell und zuverlässig


----------



## Icetea_lemon (19. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Sooo, Freitag ist dr Lohn da und dann wird endlich bestellt ;D
Doch eine Frage habe ich noch: was meint ihr zu dieser Graka?
http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_290353.html

Gruss

Icetea


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Die HD7870 ist schneller als die GTX660


----------



## Icetea_lemon (19. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Wow, danke für die schnelle Antwort
In diesem Fall werd ich bei der 7870 bleiben 

Vielenvielen Dank euch allen 

Gruss

Icetea


----------



## Softy (19. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Hier eine Performanceübersicht: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Seit dem neuen Treiber von AMD sind die HD's nochmal ein paar % schneller.


----------



## Icetea_lemon (19. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Und ich habe noch diese Info bezügich BIOS gefunden:
Accessories 	
BIOS

32 Mb Flash ROM , EFI AMI BIOS, PnP, DMI2.0, WfM2.0, SM BIOS 2.5, ACPI 2.0a, Multi-language BIOS, ASUS EZ Flash 2, ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3 

Weiss nicht ob in dem ganzen Zahlen und Buchstabenwirrwarr die BIOS-Version steht, die das Mainboard besitzt, vielleicht wird einer von euch schlau draus? Ein Ivy-Bridge Prozessor ist nämlich schon ziemlich verlockend 

Gruss

Icetea


----------



## Softy (19. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Wichtig ist aber die BIOS Version, und das steht da nicht dabei.

Du kannst ja einen Pentium G kaufen, damit dann das BIOS flashen und dann die CPU wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## Icetea_lemon (19. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Naja, mal schauen, und ansonsten kommt halt ein Sandy-Bridge Prozessor drauf 

Danke dir

Gruss

Icetea


----------



## Icetea_lemon (25. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Sooooo, am Freitag habe ich alles bestellt d.H. nächste Woche sollte alles kommen.

Super Forum!

Vielen Dank


----------



## Softy (25. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Viel Spaß damit 

Welche CPU hast Du jetzt bestellt?


----------



## Boou (25. November 2012)

Poste dochmal deine komplette zusammenstellung die du nun bestellt hast


----------



## Icetea_lemon (25. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Habe so ziemlich genau das bestellt, was mir hier empfohlen wurde,und was die CPU angeht, denke ich reicht der i5-2500K, da mein momentaner PC einen Pentium 4  2.80 Ghz hat, und keine schlechte arbeit leistet, jedoch versagt mein PC hier bei den Spielen :/
Und was ich jetzt gerade noch bemerkt habe, dass ich die Gehäuselüfter vergessen habe ;D

Mainboard: Asus P8P67
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 4x4 GB DDR 3 Heatspreader
HDD: Seagate F3 1000GB
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Core - weiss
Kühler:Thermalright TRUE Spirit 120
Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC, 2GB GDDR5
Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. November 2012)

Was meinst du mit ,,Versagt in Spielen'' ?


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Der Pentium 4 ist halt zu langsam.


----------



## Icetea_lemon (25. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Zum Beispiel, dass die FPS immer zwischen 6-12 rumgurken
Und die Graka die hier drin ist ist auch net die neueste^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. November 2012)

Hast du den Grafiktreiber schonmal neu installiert ?
Wie hoch ist die GPU und die CPU Auslastung beim Spielen ?

Achso, du meinst den alten PC oder ?


----------



## Icetea_lemon (25. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Jop, alles auf dem neustem Stand,CPU Auslastung is bei Low Details zwischen 65 und 85%
Bei der GPU steht: Temperatur: 51 Grad
Aktivität ist zwischen 0 und 29%


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. November 2012)

Wie hoch ist die GPU Auslastung ?


Lass mal den Core Clock (GPU Takt) während des Spielens von GPU-Z o. ä. loggen, vllt. taktet die GPU nicht hoch.


----------



## Icetea_lemon (25. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Wo kann ich das nachschauen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. November 2012)

in GPU - Z 


Aber vorher bei GPU Core Clock auf Max stellen, sodass er dir den maximalen Takt anzeigt.
Es ist nämlich normal, dass wenn du aus einem Spiel gehst, dass die GPU dann sofort heruntertaktet.


----------



## Icetea_lemon (25. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Werde aus den ganzen Fakten nicht schlau, vllt könnt ihr etwas damit anfangen
.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. November 2012)

Ist das von deinem alten PC ?

Also Pentium 4 + HD46xx ?


----------



## Icetea_lemon (25. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Jop, genau


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. November 2012)

In der Zeile GPu Core Clock klickst du drauf, bis dort Max. steht und zockst nochmal.
Dann postest du noch mal einen Screenshot.


----------



## Adi1 (25. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Das ist ja noch ne 4670er AGP-Karte, die kannst Du im Techn. Museum abgeben.


----------



## Icetea_lemon (25. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Sooo, das sieht in etwa so aus


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. November 2012)

Hochtakten  tut sie schonmal 

Aber ich muss mich Adi anschließen ;(


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Das System ist uralt. Da geht nichts mehr. Ich würde neu kaufen.


----------



## Icetea_lemon (25. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Hab ja neu gekauft... bzw bestellt, muss nur noch auf die Ware warten, ich weiss dass das Ding hier ins Museum gehört


----------



## Icetea_lemon (26. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Soooo, meine Zusammenstellung sieht so aus:


Mainboard: Asus P8P67 (hab ich bereits)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 4x4 GB DDR 3 Heatspreader (hab ich bereits)
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K
HDD: Seagate F3 1000GB
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Core - weiss
Kühler:Thermalright TRUE Spirit 120
Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC, 2GB GDDR5
Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk 
Gehäuselüfter: 2x Scythe Slip Stream

Man merkt dass ich so ziemlich das geholt hab was mir hier empfohlen wurde, morgen oder übermorgen kommt das Ganze hier an *freu*

Vielen Dank euch allen


----------



## Softy (26. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Ohne CPU wird das aber nichts


----------



## Icetea_lemon (26. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Hoppala, der ist iwie untergetaucht, aber bestellt ist er schon^^


----------



## Icetea_lemon (30. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Sooo, ein Teil der Ware kam heute an, doch leider war nicht alles dabei also heisst es weiter warten :/
Fehlen tut also noch das Netzteil, der Prozessorkühler, und das CD/DVD Laufwerk
Am allerbesten gefällt mir dieses Gehäuse, es ist einfach suuuuupercool.

Doch mit montieren habe ich trotzdem schon begonnen, das ganze sieht momentan so aus (Prozessorkühler wird natürlich gewechselt sobald der andere da ist ;D):

Ich denke ich muss nicht erwähnen welches die alte und welches die neue Kiste ist x D

Alles nur dank euch geschafft 

Super Forum!


----------



## Legacyy (30. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Doch du musst man sieht das nicht   

Irgendwa kommt meistens dazwischen, wenn man was selbst bauen will^^

Sieht sehr schick aus der neue Rechenknecht


----------



## Softy (30. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Sieht gut aus 

Die beiden Stromkabel kannst Du aber gleich wieder von der Grafikkarte abmachen, beim Netzteil sind passende Anschlüsse dabei, die auch verwendet werden sollten.


----------



## Icetea_lemon (30. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Gibts eigentlich irgendwas was ihr nicht wisst? ;D
Vielen Dank für die Info^^


----------



## Softy (30. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*



Icetea_lemon schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich irgendwas was ihr nicht wisst? ;D



Ich tue mir immer noch schwer mit den Lottozahlen vom nächsten Samstag


----------



## KaiTorben (1. Dezember 2012)

Schreib mir ne PN, dann Frag ich meine Glaskugel. Die weiß ALLES!


----------



## Icetea_lemon (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Sooo, wieder mal ein kleines Update von mir, heute ist das Netzteil bei mir eingetrudelt, doch wie ihr auf den Bildern sieht, hat mich das Netzteil von Corsair überzeugt^^ Was mich riesig gefreut hat, dass es schon beim ersten mal einschalten reibungslos geklappt hat, sofort ins BIOS gekommen, top! Jetzt muss nur noch das Laufwerk kommen, und dann hat der liebe einen haufen Arbeit vor sich ;D

Gruss

Icetea


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Ach du Schreck. Ein Corsair TX.


----------



## Softy (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Am Kabelmanagment musst Du aber noch arbeiten 

Windows kannst Du auch über einen USB Stick installieren, falls Du nicht auf das Laufwerk warten willst / kannst


----------



## Icetea_lemon (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

So, schreibe grad von meinem Baby aus  Das heisst er läuft <3
Und was das Kabelmanagement angeht, versuch ich noch was zu machen, aber da dass ja sowieso versteckt ist und keinen Lüfter blockiert, seh ich das nicht als allzuschlimm, ausserdem ist das ja die allererste Kiste, die ich in Einzelteilen geliefert bekommen hab ;D

Gruss

Icetea


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Dezember 2012)

Nur mal so,  Kabelmanagement = besserer Airflow = bessere Temperaturen = weniger RPM bei den Lüftern = weniger Laustärke

Also, mach dich an die Arbeit, denn es lohnt sich


----------



## Icetea_lemon (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Hi, Windows 7 ist ejtz drauf und er läuft fabelhaft, hat meine erwartungen bei weitem übertroffen, doch etwas ist mir noch aufgefallen, nämlich folgendes:
Wieso sind nur 2 GB verwendbar wenn 16 GB vorhanden sind?


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Ich nehme an, weil Du ein 32Bit System installiert hast und kein 64Bit .


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Du hast das falsche runtergeladen 

Hier der richtige Link: Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Icetea_lemon (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Hööö? wieso denn das? Kann ein 32-Bit den Arbeitsspeicher net richtig erkennen? o_0
Hab ja 4x4 GB warum kann der denn nur 2 GB nutzen?
Ansonsten neu aufsetzen :>


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

32bit kann nur ~3,25 GB RAM adressieren. Naja, es man kann auch den Kernel patchen, dann geht auch mehr  Ist aber umständlich, einfacher ist es, die 64 bit Variante zu installieren.


----------



## Icetea_lemon (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Und das 64 Bit system erkennt dann die ganzen 16 GB?


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Ja, ein 64 bit System kann theoretisch mehrere Exa-Byte adressieren 

Windows 7 Home Premium kann max. 16GB verwalten, Windows 7 Professionell und Ultimate bis zu 192 GB.


----------



## Icetea_lemon (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Vielen Dank, für diese supergute und schnelle Hilfe, was das Kabelmanagement angeht, hab ich mir noch viel Mühe gegeben, Bild wird in nächster Zeit noch kommen 

Gruss 

Icetea


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Bitte schön und viel Spaß beim Kabel neu verlegen


----------



## Icetea_lemon (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Sooo, da mein Prozessorkühler den ich vor ca. 3-4 Wochen bezahlt habe immer noch nicht da ist un der Kühler in dem Shop gar nicht mehr vorhanden ist, werde ich jetzt das Geld zurückkriegen, und jetzt muss ich mich nach einem anderen Kühler umsehen, eine Wasserkühlung wäre schon cool ;D Ich habe deshalb noch ein Bildchen gemacht, dass den Abstand von Prozessor zu Ram zeigt. Ich hoffe man sieht es gut genug. Habe einmal übertaktet, da kam die CPU auf 70 Grad nach ca 40-50 min. Bin zwar kein Profi, aber ich denke, dass das zu hoch ist^^. Also, falls der Platz es zulässt, wär ne Wakü echt cool, ansonsten nen Kühler den ich evtl auf digitec.ch oder auf pc-ostschweiz.ch finden kann, bzw bestellen kann, da diese zwei Shops sehr zuverlässig sind.

Gruss

Icetea


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Bis 70°C ist schon noch OK für IvyBridge.

Eine Wasserkühlung passt da auf jeden Fall, welches Gehäuse hast Du denn genommen?

Alternativ kannst Du einen "schlanken" Luftkühler nehmen, z.B. EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya oder Produktvergleich Thermalright


----------



## Icetea_lemon (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Ist ein Sandy-Bridge Prozessor, das Gehäuse ist ein Bitfenix Shinobi Core

Danke für die rasche Antwort 

Gruss

Icetea


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

70°C ist auch noch OK für Sandy 

Die maximale Kühlerhöhe beim Shinobi beträgt 165mm, wenn ich nicht irre.

Ich würde die Heatspreader der RAM Module abflexen


----------



## Icetea_lemon (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Hab mal ein Tutorial geguckt, dort hat der Typ einfach die Module mit nem Fön erhitzt, dann konnte er sie wegnehmen, sind doch angeklebt? Hab auch gelesen, dass die Heatspreader eh so gut wie nix bringen....


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Dezember 2012)

Beim Shinobi ist die maximale Kühlerhöhe 167 mm, bei dem mit Window 165 mm. 
Da dürften ziemlich viele Kühler Platz finden.


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*



Icetea_lemon schrieb:


> Hab mal ein Tutorial geguckt, dort hat der  Typ einfach die Module mit nem Fön erhitzt, dann konnte er sie  wegnehmen, sind doch angeklebt? Hab auch gelesen, dass die Heatspreader  eh so gut wie nix bringen....



Ja, das geht. Aber die Gefahr, dass Du den RAM schrottest, ist iirc recht hoch. Daher würde ich das sein lassen


----------



## Icetea_lemon (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Werde mal schauen welche Kühler so passen^^ Allerdings die Waküs sehen auf Bildern gar nicht so gross aus, werde mal suchen 

@ ich888 habe eben eher gedacht, wegen dem Abstand vom Prozessor zu den RAMs, dass das ein Problem werden könnte.


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*



Icetea_lemon schrieb:


> Gut, dann werd ich mich morgen mal daran machen, die Heatspreader zu entfernen, dann wird ein schicker und gut bewerteter Kühler gesucht



Das würde ich nicht machen. Kannst Du den RAM noch umtauschen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Dezember 2012)

Die Bewertungen sagen so gut wie nix aus, lass uns was empfehlen. 
Unsere Empfehlungen sind nie schlecht


----------



## Icetea_lemon (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Gut, die RAMs lassen sich nicht umtauschen, da ich die nicht von einem Internetshop oder so gekauft habe sondern von einer Privatperson. Gut, dann werde ich die Bewertungen mal weglassen und hier posten was ich finde und mich beraten lassen


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Das ist eine gute Idee


----------



## Icetea_lemon (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Sowas würde mir zum Beispiel gut gefallen, lese auch die Testergebnisse und so... aber ihr wisst mehr als die Testergebnisse sagen  https://www.digitec.ch/Startseite.aspx?param=toppreise&wert=212322


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Die H60 ist im Grenzbereich minimal leistungsstärker als ein guter Luftkühler, aber dann abartig laut 

Mit langsam drehenden Lüftern ist die nicht stärker als ein guter Luftkühler.


----------



## Icetea_lemon (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Gut, und wie siehts mit dieser hier aus?  Antec KÜHLER H2O 920


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Kein Unterschied.
Alle kompakt Wasserkühler funktionieren nach dem gleichen Prinzip.
Der Radiator ist auf Lüfter angewiesen die einen starken Luftdruck erzeugen da die Lamellen eben enger zusammen sind als bei einem Luftkühler.


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Das gilt für alle Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlungen 

Hier ein Video zum abgewöhnen : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQ9F5J89R3E


----------



## Icetea_lemon (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Wow, erinnert mich an den Start eines Düsentriebwerks o_0
Bin gerade auf diesen hier gestossen: https://www.digitec.ch/Startseite.aspx?param=toppreise&wert=174261
Habe mir gedacht, von der Form her wäre der doch gar nicht schlecht, oder schon?


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Du gräbst Sachen aus  

Top-Blow Kühler sind konstruktionsbedingt nicht so leistungsstark wie gute Towerkühler. Aber zumindest leiser als Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlungen. Also immerhin ein Fortschritt


----------



## Ratracer008 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Der Samurai ist nicht schlecht, aber der Macho ist besser.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Top Blow blasen halt auch auf das Mainboard was Vorteile hat wegen der Spannungswandler.
Die Mischung aus Top Blow und Tower ist der Genesis.
Prolimatech Black Genesis Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Aber ob da der Corsair Vengeance RAM drunter passt


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Low Profil RAM sind kein Problem.
Allerdings musst du auch noch Lüfter kaufen. Das ganze ist nicht billig.


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Aber der RAM ist schon vorhanden. Oder habe ich mich jetzt im Thread verlaufen?


----------



## Icetea_lemon (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Ja, der RAM ist leider schon vorhanden, und das macht das ganze für mich ein bisschen schwierig, da die Heastspreader eine maximale Höhe von 5 cm aufweisen. Also Mainboard bis höchster Punkt der RAMs sind 5 cm.
Deshalb hab ich eben erst an eine Wakü gedacht.
Am Geld solls nicht liegen Lohn kommt bald wieder und momentan hab ich noch genug ;D


----------



## Icetea_lemon (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Werde wahrscheinlich zu dem von Softy erwähnten Alpenföhn Himalaya greifen https://www.digitec.ch/Startseite.aspx?param=toppreise&wert=225367 Und wenns nicht passt wirds passend gemacht


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Mein Tipp ist ja eine Säge.


----------



## Icetea_lemon (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Haha^^ ich dachte an ne Flex ;D


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Die Flex staubt so. Die Säge ist da einfacher.


----------



## Icetea_lemon (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Sooo, hab jetzt endlich (nach 16 Arbeitstagen!) eine Antwort von dem Online Shop gekriegt bei dem ich den Kühler vor knapp 4 Wochen bezahlt habe. Das heisst, in meine Kiste kommt ein Thermalright True Spirit 120 Rev. A. Dann ist die Kiste so gut wie fertig


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Das wurde ja auch langsam Zeit 

So gut wie fertig?  Was fehlt denn noch?


----------



## Icetea_lemon (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Fehlt noch das CD-Laufwerk, dass auch immer noch nicht gekommen ist.
Dann ist er für den Moment fertig^^


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Du kannst Windows auch über einen USB Stick installieren. Ich hätte nicht die Geduld, wegen eines blöden Brenners die ganze Kiste in die Ecke zu stellen


----------



## Icetea_lemon (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

habs ja über USB gemacht, er läuft jetz auch seit ca. 2 Wochen^^ doch ein CD-Laufwerk kann man immer brauchen^^


----------



## Softy (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Achso


----------



## Icetea_lemon (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Und er läuft fabelhaft, hat meine Erwartungen übertroffen, allerdings werde ich mit Ocen noch warten, bis der andere Kühler da ist^^
Foto kommt, sobald der neue Kühler seinen Platz im PC gefunden hat.


----------



## Ratracer008 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Ich wünsch dir eine schnelle Lieferzeit 
*auf Fotos freuen*


----------



## Icetea_lemon (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Sooo, die Bilder werden noch warten müssen, das Päckchen von dem Shop bei dem ich den Kühler bestellt hab ist zwar angekommen, doch leiderleider war nur das Montagematerial drin, das Päckchen war aber ungeöffnet, und laut der Post wog es 140 Gramm, das heisst, der Shop hat meinen Kühler VERGESSEN. Hab die Typen kontaktiert, Antwort steht aber noch aus. Hab mal wieder ne Riesenfreude -.- 
Naja, das heisst noch gedulden :/


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

 Das ist ja ärgerlich  Hoffentlich schicken die den Kühler bald nach. Die Bench-Session über Weihnachten ist wohl gestorben


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Vergessen


----------



## Icetea_lemon (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Ich habe mir gedacht, ich update diesen Thread wieder einmal ein bisschen, leider nicht serh viel erfreuliches passiert, ausser dass die 120mm-Lüfter gekommen sind, ich musste sie einfach blau leuchtend haben, und die Lüftersteuerung von Bitfenix sollte Ende Monat kommen, ich bin einfach ein Fan von solchen Spielereien^^ Mein schönes PClein sieht im Moment so aus:
Sorry für die schlechte Quali, werde noch bssere Bildchen schiessen sofern ich Zeit dazu habe, jedoch bin ich ziemlich verärgert, was die Lieferung der restlichen Teile anbelangt, immer noch kein Prozessorkühler und kein CD_Laufwerk vorhanden. Es ist zum verrückt werden. -.- Werde wahrscheinlich noch eine SSD von Samsung besorgen, bis zur Fertigstellung werde ich euch noch auf dem Laufenden halten 

Peace!


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Sieht schick aus  Ich würde noch ein Sichtfenster reinmodden


----------



## Icetea_lemon (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, werde das Seitenteil vllt mal in die Bude mitnehmen und schauen was die Polymechaniker schönes machen können.


----------



## Icetea_lemon (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

So, Lüftersteuerung ist gestern gekommen *freu* funktioniert super und mit den Temperaturen sieht es schon viel besser aus, und ich hab noch eine ein bisschen bessere èbersicht über die Temperaturen, dank den 5 Sensoren die bei der Recon dabei waren, jetzt wurden die Fotos im Tageslicht gemacht, sollten also von der Quali her besser sein:


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Sieht sehr gut aus 

Ist die Lüftersteuerung dunkler als das weiß vom Gehäuse, oder täuscht das?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Plexiglas XT - Plexiglas XT Massivplatte, 3mm, klar

damit kannste dir nen seitenfenster bauen


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*



Softy schrieb:


> Ist die Lüftersteuerung dunkler als das weiß vom Gehäuse, oder täuscht das?


 
Würde ich auch sagen.
Ist aber nicht ungewöhnlich. Das siehst du häufig bei DVD Brennern. Da passt das "schwarz" des Laufwerks nur bedingt zum schwarz des Case.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht ungewöhnlich. Das siehst du häufig bei DVD Brennern. Da passt das "schwarz" des Laufwerks nur bedingt zum schwarz des Case.



Einfach mal mit Tipp-Ex drüber streichen. Dann passt das


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*



Softy schrieb:


> Einfach mal mit Tipp-Ex drüber streichen. Dann passt das


 
Es gibt schwarzes Tipp Ex? 

Es gibt überhaupt noch Tipp Ex?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt überhaupt noch Tipp Ex?


 
hier: Tipp-Ex Korrekturflüssigkeit Rapid Dekor weiß mit Auftragsschwämmchen


----------



## Icetea_lemon (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Hab schon mit meinem Cousin geredet, ob er genau die Farbe des Gehäuses nachmachen kann, das weiss ist tatsächlich ein bisschen anders, aber er meint er kann mir die Farbe nachmachen und die Steuerung auch gleich schön umfärben. 
Und für das Seitenfenster habe ich alles beim Arbeitsplatz, muss nur noch das Seitenteil mitnehmen.

Gruss

Icetea


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Dann bin ich mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt


----------



## Icetea_lemon (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Ich hoffe mein blöder Prozessorkühler kommt endlich-.-


----------



## Icetea_lemon (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Sooooo nun ist viel Zeit vergangen, und ich melde mich mal wieder, bin ziemlich weit gekommen doch mit dem Prozessorkühler klappts einfach nicht, kriege weder die Ware noch mein Geld, ansonsten lief aber alles nicht schlecht, ausser dass ich wenig zeit hatte.
Hier der aktuelle Stand:
Ich spiele noch mit dem Gedanken, mir eine zweite Graka zu besorgen und sie in Crossfire zu nutzen, allerdings reicht dann nach meiner Rechnung die Leistung des Netzteils nicht. Daher bin ich mir überhaupt nicht sicher ob ich das machen soll.

Gruss

Icetea


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Wenn Du nicht übertaktest, würde das Netzteil ausreichen, ein HD7870 Crossfire Gespann zieht unter Last etwa 450-500 Watt (incl. CPU). Empfehlenswert wäre es aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. April 2013)

Ich würde die 7870 verkaufen und eine 7970 kaufen. Keine Mikroruckler, leiser und weniger Abwärme. Manchmal werden die 7870er aber schneller sein, hängt aber von der Skalierung ab.

Als Netzteil bräuchtest du ein Dark Power P10 650 Watt.


----------



## Icetea_lemon (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Hhhhmmm... ihr verwirrt mich gerade ein bisschen, falls ich mir eine zweite Graka hole werde ich natürlich auch auf ein stärkeres Netzteil wechseln, aber ich glaube kaum dass ein Wechsel auf eine 7970 nötig ist, da ich mit dieser hier mehr als zufrieden bin.

Gruss

Icetea


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. April 2013)

Wie gesagt, ich halte nichts von CrossFire mit Mittelklasse-Karten. Aber schau doch einfach mal in den "SLi und CrossFire Thread" rein. Ist im
Unterforum "Grafikkarten" angepinnt.


----------



## Makalar (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Ja, bei Midrange Karten überwiegen die Nachteile, wenn CF/SLI dann nur mit High-End Karten


----------



## Icetea_lemon (13. April 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Naja, dann lass ich das mit dem Crossfire, das heisst jetzt noch einen Prozessorkühler, besser gesagt den Alpenföhn Himalaya besorgen und dann ist er endlich fertig. Auf den Bildern sieht man auch, dass Bitfenix leider nicht die gleichen Weisstöne benutzt hat, aber das stört mich nicht weiter, das ist meiner Meinung nach unbedeutender Kleinkram, so verbissen bin ich nun auch nicht  
Aber ich möchte mich trotzdem herzlichst bei euch bedanken, ihr wart eine Riesenhilfe. Will nicht wissen wieviel Knete ich in den Sand gesetzt hätte ohne dieses Forum o_0 Werde euch auch weiterempfehlen und natürlich selbst auch nachfragen wenn ich noch etwas wissen muss 

Schlussendlich kam dieses System zusammen:

Mainboard: Asus P8P67
Prozessor: Intel Core I5 2500K
RAM: 4x4 GB Corsair Vengeance
SSD: Samsung 830 64GB
Festplatten: 1TB Seagate Barracuda/ 500GB WD Caviar Green
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD7870 OC 2GB DDR5
Gehäuselüfter: 1x Scythe Slip Stream 120mm, 5x Revoltec LED-Lüfter Dark Blue 120mm
Lüftersteuerung: Bitfenix Recon
CD/DVD-Laufwerk: LG GH24NS
Netzteil: Corsair TX 550
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi Core

Gruss

Icetea


----------



## Softy (13. April 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Das sieht doch gut aus 

Wie hast Du es denn jetzt mit dem opt. Laufwerk gelöst?


----------



## Icetea_lemon (13. April 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Wie meinst du das genau?


----------



## Softy (13. April 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Naja, es ist weder weiß lackiert noch ein Stealth Mod.  Oder parke ich grad auf der Leitung?


----------



## Icetea_lemon (13. April 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Schlicht und einfach abgedeckt^^
Aber wie gesagt, da hat Bitfenix die Farbe leider nicht ganz getroffen, diese "Klappe" ist ja extra auch von Bitfenix.
Aber wie schon erwähnt, stört mich das nicht gross.


----------



## Softy (13. April 2013)

*AW: PC-Komponenten Anfänger Hilfe*

Achso, ich dachte, Du meinst mit der nicht ganz getroffenen Farbe die Lüftersteuerung.

Danke, dass ich heute nicht dumm ins Bett gehen muss


----------

